# Sum up your sex life in a movie title



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll go first...

The Fast and the Furious.

Gone in 60 seconds.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

The ring.

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

There will be blood.

:ban:


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

THE BIG BEEF

:lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Dan said:


> There will be blood.
> 
> :ban:


OOOH the rough and ready type! LOL


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

i know what you did last summer:cursing:


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

Master and commander

The Ring

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Toy Story

...I wish


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

The living dead.

That sums it up perfectly for me


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

The Incredibles


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Enter The Dragon. :lol:

If she ever reads that, I'm dead meat. :whistling:


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

The 40 year old virgin .... :whistling:

Tremors


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Predator...


----------



## simonj (Oct 19, 2006)

Generally: Some Like It Hot or Snatch

The too many beers and I don't know where I've ended up: The Great Escape


----------



## -SJD (Apr 14, 2009)

Lord of the Rings.

Mean Machine.

The Italian Job (my ex was italian)


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

The good the bad and the ugly.. not so much good tbh!

Moby dick


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

XxX


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh Brothel, Where Art Thou?


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Down and Out In Beverly Hills:lol: :lol: :lol:

Toy Story:lol: :lol:


----------



## courage (Apr 21, 2010)

snatch


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

any one said broke back yet?............. lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Thumper and Bambi


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Blazzing Saddles


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

liar liar :whistling:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Bride of Frankenstein


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Somethings gotta give


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Die Hard


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Kindergarten cop!

*I'm one of the youngest on the board i'd imagine* hah


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

for a few dollars more... FFS


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Glad he ate her


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Brief Encounter...


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Imaginery


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Sin City (in my mind)

Alone in the Dark (in reality)


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Dude, where's my car?

:lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bad boys. :whistling:

The hollow man. :laugh:

Sleeping beauty. 

Rush hour. :thumbup1: :lol: This thread is brilliant!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Abducted


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Schindlers Fist.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

The decent


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

Brokeback mountain...

nah has to be Saw - 'lets play a game' :thumb:


----------



## Scottydog81 (Mar 1, 2010)

Beauty and the beast ! :thumb:


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

(Not so)Good(sized)fellas.

Brotherly Love.

Green Zone.

Critters.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Raging Bull


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Raging Queer.


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Up, The Black Hole


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Debbie does Dallas:lol:


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Rocky

I have the eye of the tiger


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Water world

for all you squirters lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Once a month its "mission impossible" :cursing:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

KRS said:


> Enter The Dragon. :lol:
> 
> If she ever reads that, I'm dead meat. :whistling:





Lou said:


> Down and Out In Beverly Hills:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Toy Story:lol: :lol:





Smitch said:


> Schindlers Fist.





Mrs Weeman said:


> Debbie does Dallas:lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Me, Myslef and Irene:laugh:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Home alone


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

The watcher.

Solo.

Mission impossible.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Dude, Where's My Car?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Try Hard

Try Hard 2: Try Harder


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Heineken said:


> Dude, where's my car?
> 
> :lol:


Ah, beat me to it!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Exorcist:lol:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Don't be a menace to south central while drinking your juice in da hood.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Leathal Weapon!!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Driving miss daisy...


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Shaving Private Ryan


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

volcano


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

taken


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

ice cold in alice


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Death becomes her

(any necros?)


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

shaft


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Collateral Damage


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Lord of the G strings


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

brokeback mount...no wait :whistling:


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Dead Calm


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

Kate1976 said:


> Dead Calm


hahaha aw poor you


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

Sexy beast,the incredible bulk,mean machine,fist full of dollars,ET,armageddon,honey i shrunk the kids,


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

dasheleboopi said:


> hahaha aw poor you


Noooo no sympathy pls....anything but sympathy...just makes it worse ...lol!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Hurt Locker!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

G.I Joe - Rise Of the Cobra


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Small Soldiers

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Flesh Gordon.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Blade runner


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Tomb Raider


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

little shop of horrors


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

bust a nut in granmas butt


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

In Diana Jones

Free Willy

Rambo


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Dirty Dozen

Dr. Strangelove

Tremors


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Womb Raider


Fixed


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Got form said:


> little shop of horrors


Paedo?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

the whole 9 inches

the ring


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Top Gun


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

F.I.S.T


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

fist full of dollars.


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Paradise Alley


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory

Fiddler on the Roof


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

the black hole.


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

A Beautiful Behind


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

The Departed


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

orca the whale


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Scream


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Jem said:


> The Departed


Not the bone collector then:whistling:

sorry:lol:


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

the firm

blow

big daddy

deep impact


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

Rossco700 said:


> F.I.S.T


LOL LOVE IT :lol: :thumb:


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Sum Dog & I'm a millionaire.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Driving Mrs Daisy


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

The Lovely Bones


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Dumb and Dummer


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

'titanic'


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

The Hunt for Red October


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

sh|t

i dont know if theres a film called sh|t tho


----------



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

The good, the bad then ugly :bounce:


----------



## Raladoc (Feb 15, 2010)

Desperado


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

From dusk till' dawn.

lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

5 fingers

What?? its a real movie


----------



## monstermagnet (Mar 18, 2010)

gone in 60 seconds ha ha .


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

free willy


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Close Encounter

Superman


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

mal said:


> free 1 inch willy


 :confused1:


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Midnight Express


----------



## mart revive (Aug 26, 2008)

willy wonka and the chocolate factory :ban:


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

TAXI!!!

&

The Abyss!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

The Desert


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> cant think of one for [email protected]:confused1:


 :thumb:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Titanic (make of that what u will haha)


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Freddy got Fingered

Bettlejuice


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

COYOTE UGLY


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

dumber and dumber


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

The Sting! (those pesky std's!!!)


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas

Fight Club


----------



## razlindez (Feb 17, 2009)

Alien vs Predator


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

the good the bad and the ugly


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

For a Few dollars more


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Hotel For Dogs!


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Hott fuzz :lol:

Mr BEAN


----------



## Happy (Feb 15, 2010)

Child's Play


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

groundhog day


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

He's Just Not That Into You!!! (i was, i was pushing it in as much as i could!!!)


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy said:


> Child's Play


Brilliant, that's the best one yet.

Reps when I can :lol:


----------



## Varmint (Jun 17, 2007)

What women want!


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

10 Things I Hate About You

Manequin

The Pit and the Pendulum


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Kick-Ass

Raging Bull

The Invention of Lying

The Rescuers Down Under

Undisputed.

Yeah, maybe not all of them, but they all work!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

shaft


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Big Trouble In Little China


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

moonraker


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

The big red One


----------



## Bale (Dec 16, 2008)

lord of the rings.... 

(cba to read 10 pages so soz if already said)


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

apocalypse now


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

The Driller Killer


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

UP!


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Demolition Man


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Close encounters of the 3rd kind (you should see some of the creatures I've fuked!)


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

I am legend


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

return of the swamp thing


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Deliverance (Squeeeeeeel!) :lol:


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

Too much drink&drugs lately...so mine would be...

Aliens :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

mal said:


> I'm too busy looking at naked men in skimpy thongs :thumb:


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

Are we done yet?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Animal Farm! :whistling:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

snatch.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Bale said:


> lord of the rings....
> 
> (cba to read 10 pages so soz if already said)


cba to type either by the looks of it.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok gay ones now

Lord of the flies...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

strange_days said:


> Ok gay ones now
> 
> Lord of the flies...


Police academy:lol: :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Fist of Fury

The Running Man

Bloodsport


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

pea head said:


> Fist of Fury
> 
> The Running Man
> 
> Bloodsport


The running man !!!! Ahahahaha brilliant mate

How about, Hard Target ?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

The Mask

Dirty Harry


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

You've got mail


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Lord of the ring-stings



Deep Impact

Sleepy Hollow

SCREAM.

:lol:


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

'the Hangover' - them morning you wake up in a strange place with some big stinking mingers bingo wing pinning you down to the bed


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

strange_days said:


> Ok gay ones now
> 
> Lord of the flies...


Clash of the Titans :lol:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Watchmen (pmsl)


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

bend it like beckem.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Dr No...


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Harry Potter Does Dallas?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

tomb raider


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Broken Lance

Operation Amsterdam

Balls of Fire


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

dumb and bum'her ...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

dai hard.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Armageddon

What Lies Beneath

JAWS


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

The quarterly lol


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

superbad...as in the 'good' type of bad not the normal bad...oh you get the drift!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

raging bull

what lies beneath


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

gone in 60 seconds


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

The Usual Suspects

In the line of fire


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

short circuit.

indiana jones and the vagina of doom.

the hole

the ring (Lol)


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Goldfinger


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

I'm dying for 1 of the ladies to say The Bone Collector :whistling:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Get Bitch or Die Tryin'.. ?

Planet of The Apes 

Or 'Planet of The Rapes' aha. :lol:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Ryan16 said:


> dumb and bum'her ...


ha


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

Fist Full of Love...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

The Vanishing


----------



## Lifting49 (Mar 16, 2010)

The Unbearable Lightness of Being ........


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

unlawful entry


----------



## jordi (Dec 17, 2009)

Han coc k

Twister

The Expendables

Job done... :whistling:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

alpha dog

never back down

wrong turn

wrong turn 2

wrong turn 3

sleepless in seatlle


----------

